

An adaptive prompt for Bash and Zsh - nojhan
https://github.com/nojhan/liquidprompt

======
mcmire
That is way too much information for me personally (I am distracted enough as
it is, and I believe real-time data like battery level belongs in your menu
bar, not the terminal) but I can see how it would be useful to some.

~~~
stonith
If you look under features configuration there's options for turning a lot of
it off. I agree that the majority probably isn't useful unless you're running
without a window manager for some reason, but even just the VCS info is pretty
neat.

~~~
nbouscal
Window manager doesn't necessarily imply menubar. For example, with xmonad,
you don't have a menubar unless you install xmobar. This could be an
alternative to that, though admittedly that's a really obscure use case.

For me, most of this I don't want, and some I already have (git repo stuff),
but some is new and potentially really convenient, especially the stuff for
number of sleeping/background jobs.

------
mofle
Some time back I created my own ZSH prompt as I wanted something fast and
minimal, where most others were too feature rich. It's also a good base if you
want to create your own. <https://github.com/sindresorhus/pure>

~~~
patrickod
what version of ZSH are you using? I'm having issues installing this on Ubuntu
where the metadata commands aren't executing and are instead printed as

    
    
      $vcs_info_msg_0_`git_dirty` $username `cmd_exec_time`

~~~
mofle
Latest - 5.0.2

~~~
patrickod
Interesting. I installed 5.0.2, removed anything that would be interfering
with my .zshrc and still have the same problems.

------
ralph
I use PS1='$ ' on the local machine and 'foo$ ' if I've ssh'd to foo. I prefer
this because: the location of the cursor is more fixed, it doesn't wander
across the columns as the environment changes, so my eye finds it more
quickly; I've a decent amount of line left before it wraps at the end of the
terminal, and I often type 100+-character pipelines on the fly; a couple of
taps of Enter gives almost blank lines that logically separate when needed.

~~~
wereHamster
Solution to that: multi-line prompts. First line with lots of info, second
line just '$ '. Or RPROMPT if you are using zsh ([...] RPROMPT parameter. If
this is set, the shell puts a prompt on the right side of the screen.)

~~~
ralph
That wouldn't give the sequence of almost-blank lines I find most helpful. It
would also merge the first, long, line of the prompt with the tail of the
previous command's output.

------
arhayward
I've been using (a slightly modified version of)
<https://github.com/dotcode/multi-shell-repo-prompt> for a while now. Conveys
what I consider to be relevant, anyway.

------
rdl
A bit busy for me. I stick to time@host:dir and then a symbol for security
level (root, admin, role, personal, daemon, test). Thinking about doing
different color schemes for different hosts, too.

------
philh
zsh has RPROMPT, which displays on the right of your prompt and gets
overwritten if you write a long command. I use it to show the last command's
exit status and my current git branch, effectively without taking up space.

------
sokrates
Love it, thanks for sharing!

------
AdamGibbins
This has nothing specific to OS X, unsure to why OS X is in the title.

~~~
nojhan
To be honest, just because I've tried to pass this link in hackernews several
times without success, with different combination of keywords/users.

I was a little bit shameful at the beginning, but the overwhelming success
(from the perspective of this very little software: github stars * 2) is
interesting.

It seems that some keywords are more efficient than others. Let's consider
this practice as social engineering.

------
drivebyacct2
Not my screenshot (and I use Tango with Konsole) but I like the agnoster+zsh
combo.

